# Beginner stuff



## Aukai (Sep 22, 2021)

I needed a longer chuck key for my Pratt chuck with a hex adjuster. Tool steel "press fit" cross bar. I cheated on that.


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 22, 2021)

I'll be copying this soon.  Mine has a cross handle that's come loose, been spot welded, and is hell on the hands.  Nice work!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 22, 2021)

Drill the end, and thread for a set screw, then grind down the weld....


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 22, 2021)

I could do that,  but it's crap chuck key  anyway.   I want a quality one,  like yours.

You gave me chuck key envy!  So, this is gonna happen.   On my next day off.

Mines too short anyway.  The handles hit the top of my headstock.  The one you made looks perfect.   I have a piece of 5/8" 1144 steel that's perfect for it.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 22, 2021)

Mine is 7/8, with a 1/2" cross shaft


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 27, 2021)

Closest to 7/8" stock I had laying around was the muzzle half of an old Remington 700 .243 barrel.   

So I kept the barrel taper and markings.   It's .75" at the handle end and .68 at the square end.    It has lands and grooves though!


----------



## Aukai (Sep 27, 2021)

That came out great, looks good


----------



## hman (Sep 27, 2021)

@Ken226 - Something VERY strange happened to your image!  It got pixelated somehow, to the extent that it looks like you made the chuck key out of threaded rod!  Looked cool, though, and I couldn't resist posting a screen shot.

PS - I've rebooted the Mac and restarted Safari.  Everything looks good now.


----------

